# Shoshone section of the Colorado



## yolanditachica (Jun 8, 2008)

Where do I find updates for this section ? I was hoping to boat it in Oct but heard it was closed because of the Grizzly Creek fire. Help and thanks !


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Glenwood Canyon Phase 7 Improvements







www.codot.gov






Travelers will not be able to stop in Glenwood Canyon while traveling on I-70. Rest areas in the canyon will be closed and motorists will not be able to use exit ramps. I-70 is too narrow to allow stopped vehicles along the roadway and Colorado State Patrol troopers will assist in watching for motorists who attempt to stop.
Most of that article references closures Aug-Oct, so maybe in a couple weeks but would not expect much.


----------



## Preston Havill (Jun 10, 2019)

The local word around here is that they have no plans to re-open access until 2021 and maybe not even then, they need to review the erosion as the snowpack plays out. Glenwood Canyon had plenty of highway-closing rock and mudslides when it still had trees so everyone is expecting the thaw to be very bad for the canyon, I-70, and river access. This is very unfortunate and sad because as a Glenwood local, we don’t have the best boating in all of Colorado, but Shoshone is a gem and when everything else has yet to run or is done running for the year, you can pretty much run Shoshone any day of the year. Before the closures I was paddling Shoshone on average 3-4 days per week if I wasn’t somewhere else in the state. I hope this is all wrong and we can go out and get our early season laps in March. With the construction and COVID and now this, 2020 was devastating to most of the guides and outfitters in our area


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

That sucks. Can you bike up the path and paddle?


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

The 3 major play areas in the canyon are closed indefinitely. My guess is until after spring runoff. There’s a lot of toothpicks the size of trees up on those walls and some I would imagine are hanging by thread. The city of GWS has been up assessing their water reservoir and making adjustments but from what I hear the assessment on stability is not good.


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

yolanditachica said:


> Where do I find updates for this section ? I was hoping to boat it in Oct but heard it was closed because of the Grizzly Creek fire. Help and thanks !


Yup don’t go it’s not worth it. Total trash section of the river.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Panama Red said:


> Yup don’t go it’s not worth it. Total trash section of the river.


Wow you’re an incredibly bright dude! You are trying to assumedly keep people from sharing your home run but are stupid enough to dig up a post from seven months ago and bring it to attention again. I hope you feel better soon!

I am pretty sure things are open after the flooding right now so come get some!


----------



## sporkfromork (Dec 16, 2020)

There is a new Alert posted on the AW section for Shoshone, check it out and check in with cotrip.org for closures before you go.


----------

